# 1 thing to do on Honolulu



## ajhcmaj (Jan 26, 2008)

We are flying into HNL and arriving at 9pm.  So we will be sleeping in a hotel that night before we fly into Kauai.  We are flying into Kauai late-late the next day.

So the question is, what do we do for 1 day since we have the full day in HNL.  Most likely we are just going to find a hotel by the airport.

When in Kauai we will be doing tubing and ziplines.  As well as the beach for shipwreck falls for swiming and relaxing.  We are a 35 year old couple.  

Any advice would you recommend to do for the one day in HNL.  We will be there early March


Thanks


----------



## ownsmany (Jan 26, 2008)

my vote -
Pearl Harbor

or 

Diamond Head & Wakiki beach & shopping.


----------



## AKE (Jan 26, 2008)

Pearl Harbour but get their at 7 am because it books up fast! (Actually you can do both - )


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 26, 2008)

2nd vote for Pearl Harbor - but get there early - they give out timestamped tickets starting at 7 a.m. and sometimes there is a long wait if you get there late.  Depends on if it's a busy time of year or not.  Be aware that you can't take any bags into Pearl Harbor, including purses and camera bags, so put your essentials in your pockets and leave nonessentials in the hotel safe.

Be sure you read the visitor's information.

BTW - there are no nice hotels by the airport.  I would go on Priceline and bid on something on Waikiki.  I think you should spend at least one night there to get the "Waikiki Experience."  The airport area has zero ambiance.

After your early visit to Pearl Harbor you can go back to Waikiki for lunch at an ocean view restaurant, shopping, and some sightseeing, before checking out and going to the airport.  You may need to arrange late check-out, or for the bell captain to hold your bags while you go to Pearl Harbor, etc.

If you want an awesome WWII Grand tour that includes Pearl Harbor - this is the best, and you also go to a lovely on-base restaurant for lunch.  - Home of the Brave Tour   It will start early and take most of the day, but you will see a lot, and it is a small (van) private tour with highly qualified guides.  Ours had a master's in history.


----------



## pacheco18 (Jan 26, 2008)

It your "one day" is a Saturday Sunday or Wednesday go the swap meet (closes at 3 pm) after Pearl Harbor.


----------



## Hoc (Jan 26, 2008)

I would do a walking tour through Chinatown, with lunch at Little Village Noodle Shop.  Personally, I feel that the Chinese food and culture on Oahu are much, much better than you will find on the outer islands.

Other potential Chinese Restaurants:

Dim Sum at Legends Seafood
Fast food Chinese at Chun Wah Kam in Waimalu

Pearl Harbor is close to the airport, but I don't find it that exciting.  The Swap Meet suggestion is good -- you will find your best bargains in the islands (especially for souvenirs and gifts) there.  The only thing is that I would do it before Pearl Harbor, rather than after.  Many of the vendors begin going home or packing up at 1:30 or 2 pm.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Jan 26, 2008)

Pearl Harbor--if possible an all day tour of Oahu if it includes a tour to the battleship Arizona. 

Be sure and see Tora, Tora, Tora before leaving the mainland.


----------



## Luanne (Jan 26, 2008)

Another vote for Pearl Harbor.


----------



## Quimby4 (Jan 26, 2008)

Once in a lifetime experience, not to be missed.  Such an important part of US History.

USS Arizona at Pearl Harbor.


----------



## madra dubh (Jan 26, 2008)

If you go to Pearl, consider taking the Big Mo (Battleship Missouri) tour.  This tour is an excellent addition to the Pearl Harbour/Arizona tour because the Japanese surrender was signed aboard the Big Mo in Tokyo harbor. If you get to Pearl in the early morning, you can do both tours and be finished in time for lunch.


----------



## Luanne (Jan 26, 2008)

When we visited Pearl Harbor we "did" all three ships - Arizona, Missouri and the submarine Bowfin.  Figured we might not get back there again and it would be a shame not to see all of them.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jan 27, 2008)

Absolutely Pearl Harbor, particularly the Arizona. That memorializes such a significant part of history.  It's so sobering to go there and start to get some understanding of what happened - you can't get it reading from a textbook.  And you think of all the men entombed below you.

IMHO - if you can do only one thing on O'ahu, that is it.


----------



## mtwingcpa (Jan 27, 2008)

Not to take away from the many suggestions to see Pearl Harbor, but if you're not "in" to that, I would recommend hiking the Diamond Trail to the lookout.


----------



## jsfletch (Jan 27, 2008)

*Air Museum*

Don't miss this wonderful museum. When we went there the docents were WWII pilots. 

http://www.pacificaviationmuseum.org/


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 27, 2008)

mtwingcpa said:


> Not to take away from the many suggestions to see Pearl Harbor, but if you're not "in" to that, I would recommend hiking the Diamond Trail to the lookout.



Also a great experience but:

1)  You need to be in good shape, this is a short, but very steep hike - people have to be rescued half-way up or down several times a year.  If you are out of shape, or overweight, I wouldn't attempt it.

2)  You need to go early - there is almost zero shade and it's miserable mid-afternoon.  Be prepared with appropriate shoes for hiking, hats, sunscreen and water for everyone.  (I have seen foreign tourists attempt this in spike heels and a dress!)  

3)  You will be hot and sweaty afterwards, you will need access to a shower and fresh clothes before you will be able to go out to eat, shop, get on your plane etc.  So if you've already check out of your hotel, it will be a problem.

4)  Pearl Harbor is an inspirational experience - everyone should see it.  Even if you don't remember much about the history of WWII, the movie you see before you go out on the launch will refresh your memory and prepare you for an inspirational experience.


----------



## Jan (Jan 27, 2008)

Previous experience-do an all day tour that includes Pearl Harbor.  Otherwise if you try to do Pearl Harbor on your own-that's pretty much all you will get to do since you need to get up early, and wait in line for tickets that might have you come back 5 hours later.
          Jan


----------



## cookinmamma (Jan 28, 2008)

*Depends what you like. . .*

History is fine, but with one day in Honolulu I suggest the Diamond Head Crater hike (2 hours rt) and some beach time on Diamond Head (the sand really sparkles like 'diamonds') and Waikiki.  The Diamond Head hike has amazingly beautiful vistas of Honolulu; if it's a sunny day, then early morning before the blazing sun would be best. 

Enjoy!


----------



## susieq (Jan 28, 2008)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Absolutely Pearl Harbor, particularly the Arizona. That memorializes such a significant part of history.  It's so sobering to go there and start to get some understanding of what happened - you can't get it reading from a textbook.  And you think of all the men entombed below you.
> 
> IMHO - if you can do only one thing on O'ahu, that is it.



My thoughts exactly ........... You can read about it, see movies on it, even listen to stories of survivors .............nothing compares to being right there.

Enjoy your vacation, whatever you decide!!   Have a great one!!

Sue


----------



## Jim Bryan (Jan 29, 2008)

Waikiki:whoopie:


----------



## Cathy in Boston (Jan 29, 2008)

Not to sound like a broken record here, but as others have said, either Diamond Head or Pearl Harbor.  Also definitely at least take a walk along Waikiki Beach, it is great!


----------



## bluehende (Jan 29, 2008)

*snorkeling*

Hanauma Bay

This is one of the true treasures.  Snorkeling at an underwater preserve.  They rent everything you need so just come in your bathing suit.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 29, 2008)

bluehende said:


> Hanauma Bay
> 
> This is one of the true treasures.  Snorkeling at an underwater preserve.  They rent everything you need so just come in your bathing suit.



Since they are only going to be on Oahu for one day, I would do something that they can't do on Kauai, plus the snorkeling in better on Kauai...


----------



## california-bighorn (Jan 29, 2008)

You could do both Pearl Harbor and Diamond Head, but it would be one long exhausting day. Whatever you decide to do during the day, finish the evening at Duke's Canoe Club on Waikiki Beach with a Hawaiian beverage. Aloha!!


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 29, 2008)

california-bighorn said:


> Whatever you decide to do during the day, finish the evening at Duke's Canoe Club on Waikiki Beach with a Hawaiian beverage. Aloha!!



They are flying to Kauai that night...


----------



## winger (Feb 1, 2008)

california-bighorn said:


> You could do both Pearl Harbor and Diamond Head, but it would be one long exhausting day. Whatever you decide to do during the day, finish the evening at Duke's Canoe Club on Waikiki Beach with a Hawaiian beverage. Aloha!!


IMO, if you do the Arizona at 7AM then go to Diamond Head hike straight away, you can still get in a noonish dim sum or noodles in Chinatown.  Then you can relax and chill on Waikiki beach the rest of the day.


----------



## Kildahl (Feb 1, 2008)

DeniseM said:


> Also a great experience but:
> 
> 1)  You need to be in good shape, this is a short, but very steep hike - people have to be rescued half-way up or down several times a year.  If you are out of shape, or overweight, I wouldn't attempt it.
> 
> ...



You are so right, Denise. Last time I was there I did the Diamond Head 10K. I had trained in the Midwest but the heat and humidity (esp) was a problem. Took a couple hours to cool down.


----------



## cgeidl (Feb 5, 2008)

*Trip for one day*

Pick up a rental car and go direct from the airport to Pearl harbor and the Arizona.Get a ticket and if waiting you could see:The Missouri battleship and the new Oklahoma Memorial just a couple hundred yards from the Misssouri on Ford Island.The Arizona lost almost half those lost at Pearl but little is known that the OK lost almost a quarter of those lost.
You can also see a wonderful air museum in an old converted hanger on Ford Island which has great floor huge sized maps,lots of WWII planes and very interesting videos and stories.I learned many new things about the attack on Pearl and have read several books on the subject and retired from the Navy.
ABout an hour and a half visit.
A walk around Ford Island gives you great views of Oahu and you see both east and West mountain ranges.
After seeing the places at Pearl drive on the H1 and get off on the Pali highway.
After about a mile make a right at the sign for the Natinal Cemetery at Punchbowl. Spend a few minutes driving around then when leaving make a right on Tantalus and drive the circular road and you will see what reminds us of the true old Hawaii.(takes about a half hour plus times at stops.Great views!
After leaving Tantalus go to Waikiki and enjoy the Beach Area and shops.We just got back from three weeks on Oahu and love the island.


----------



## andypoole (Feb 15, 2008)

I don't wish to hijack this thread or take it off topic but is a day trip from Kauai to Oahu viable?  I know the flight time isn't too long but with check-ins etc., does it cut too much into the time you can spend on the island to make it worthwhile?


----------



## winger (Feb 16, 2008)

andypoole said:


> I don't wish to hijack this thread or take it off topic but is a day trip from Kauai to Oahu viable?  I know the flight time isn't too long but with check-ins etc., does it cut too much into the time you can spend on the island to make it worthwhile?



if you can get in to Honolulu before 9AM and leave back to Kauai by say 5PM, I think you have time to do the Arizona Mem, the Pearl Harbor museum, Diamond Head, and enjoy a bit of Waikiki Beach.


----------



## andypoole (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks Winger, I'll check out the flight times.


----------



## Kona Lovers (Feb 18, 2008)

I'll take a chance and recommend something different.  Try Haleiwa on the North Shore.  You won't have to get up so early for the Pearl Harbor ticket, plus you can stop at the Dole Pineapple Plantation on your way there.  Just a thought.
You'll have a great time whatever you choose.

Aloha,

Marty


----------



## ajhcmaj (Feb 20, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thanks for all the feedback.  We elected for a pearl harbor combo with the island tour as well.

We felt and everyone stressed the importance to do pearl harbor, but my wife wanted something extra.  So I found a package that then tours the island.


Thanks for all the feedback.  If I wouldnt have posted her, I wouldnt have even thought of pearl harbor...


Thanks


----------



## chellej (Feb 20, 2008)

We're spending 2 nights on Oahu at the end of our trip in May & have done quite a bit of searching for hotels.  

I ended up going with Hotwire, a 3.5 star resort for $105.  It turned out to be the LLikai which is next door to the Hilton Hawaiian village and is where they shot the opening scenes for Hawaii 5-0.  

You can find cheaper rooms but I was pleased with it.  I had  no luck on Priceline for a 3 or 4 star.  We will be there Memorial day weekend so other times might be a bit cheaper.


----------



## Palguy (Feb 21, 2008)

You won't be sorry. As much as I wanted to visit Pearl Harbor and the Arizona memorial, I had no idea the impact it would have. I can honestly say it was a most profound and humbling experience.


----------

